# any thoughts



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

anyone use this and what can anyone say about it


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> anyone use this and what can anyone say about it


make me want a Bazooka:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> anyone use this and what can anyone say about it


That's a really nice BIG picture you posted BJ:thumbup:

Maybe you can give us a written explanation on what it is:whistling2:

Or give us a BIGGER picture


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's a really nice BIG picture you posted BJ:thumbup:
> 
> Maybe you can give us a written explanation on what it is:whistling2:
> 
> Or give us a BIGGER picture


well scuse me mr. behind the times on pumps, its a pump sir zooks alot


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> well scuse me mr. behind the times on pumps, its a pump sir zooks alot


Really:blink:

Well then supply us a bigger picture or link, so some of us blind tapers can see


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Continuous-Flow-Taping-Tools/

Is this close to your machine Joe?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

anyway it is at all-wall Moe


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> anyway it is at all-wall Moe


Your not much for detail are ya Joe?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

sorry moe wife is pestn me


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

It's a auto filler attachment for the bazooka. Basically how Icerock filled his tube with a flick of a switch you can do the same with this attachment


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

http://benron.com/taperfiller.html


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I would not want to be the person filling that thing up with mud all the time...


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> I would not want to be the person filling that thing up with mud all the time...


You've got the pipes to do it, gotta do the curls for the girls!:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

if i had a Bazooka I would make a filler but the mud tub would be closer to the floor ...I could use my mud sprayer. All I would have to make is a nest and a little change to my filler tip. I could make i new one for about 600
do you think 2buck likes my new hat ?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> if i had a Bazooka I would make a filler but the mud tub would be closer to the floor ...I could use my mud sprayer. All I would have to make is a nest and a little change to my filler tip. I could make i new one for about 600
> do you think 2buck likes my new hat ?


I like my Apla Jr. pump with the bazooka filler attachment, very portable, and plenty of power. http://www.apla-tech.com/jr_pump.html Then again I know how Joe feels about Apla Tech so I wont push the issue lol.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I figure 9 pumps at my pump or spend the $$$$ on this and you have to also bring a compressor which is more to haul around with you. Is it worth it I personally don't think so. 

Icerock and Just me have to get their inventions on the market. Something more compact then this big machine


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> I like my Apla Jr. pump with the bazooka filler attachment, very portable, and plenty of power. http://www.apla-tech.com/jr_pump.html Then again I know how Joe feels about Apla Tech so I wont push the issue lol.


Kinda funny how we get to know each other on here SirSlingsmudalot


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> I figure 9 pumps at my pump or spend the $$$$ on this and you have to also bring a compressor which is more to haul around with you. Is it worth it I personally don't think so.
> 
> Icerock and Just me have to get their inventions on the market. Something more compact then this big machine


got a tape tech fatty pump does work but the cinta is what i wanted in the first place,

some yankee told me once how much he loved his water heater, I said one more thang to carry into jobsite

man I hear ya on loading compressors and things onsite


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> got a tape tech fatty pump does work but the cinta is what i wanted in the first place,
> 
> some yankee told me once how much he loved his water heater, I said one more thang to carry into jobsite
> 
> man I hear ya on loading compressors and things onsite


I actually just picked up bucket heaters .... Unless your taping up north here in Canada during winter. You won't appreciate the bucket heaters. Ok some other places to since there were pics posted of a few others getting dumped on. But when it reaches -40/-50 here your waters cold lol 

I try to bring in only what I figure I need on my sites. The size of compressor to even run that would be a decent size. Then having to haul in a automatic pumping station lol.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

thought we dont tape in cold or rainy with no heat, it is however choice on what we do


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> thought we dont tape in cold or rainy with no heat, it is however choice on what we do


And why are u over it?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> anyone use this and what can anyone say about it


 I personally don't use that brand but a different pump made by apla tech over 8 yrs ago, I will never use a hand pump again. I guarantee once you use a pneumatic pump that fills all your tools you will wonder why you didn't invest in one sooner. Mine I mix up 15 gals at a time in one hopper.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

This is the pump, I dont use the boxes they are not the best so I fill my regular boxes from the pump.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> View attachment 8332
> This is the pump, I dont use the boxes they are not the best so I fill my regular boxes from the pump.


so is that pump electric or air drive


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> And why are u over it?


over it cause you cant be pissed forever shake hands with them no


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

so you have tubes also ss


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> so is that pump electric or air drive


They're air driven 1" double diaphragm pumps. I bought my T-series back in 2001, and have only needed to put check balls and seats in it once. No idea how old my Jr is, but that is going strong still. The t-series does have more pumping power, because it draws directly into the check balls(2 inlet holes). You can get by with a small hot dog compressor, because all your doing is powering the pump when taping.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> They're air driven 1" double diaphragm pumps. I bought my T-series back in 2001, and have only needed to put check balls and seats in it once. No idea how old my Jr is, but that is going strong still. The t-series does have more pumping power, because it draws directly into the check balls(2 inlet holes). You can get by with a small hot dog compressor, because all your doing is powering the pump when taping.



how often do you use it, where or how many sq. so there is alot of work your way over the years or do you book it down to ssm


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> how often do you use it, where or how many sq. so there is alot of work your way over the years or do you book it down to ssm


Like anything else there's always variables, but I use it 4 out of 5 jobs. If its cleaned up I'm not gonna pull it out for fire taping a garage, but if its dirty why not. The one thing you have to remember with the T-series is when working upstairs you should mix upstairs lol. I'll admit I mixed 15 gallons on the main floor a few times then remembered we were heading upstairs to tape.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> Like anything else there's always variables, but I use it 4 out of 5 jobs. If its cleaned up I'm not gonna pull it out for fire taping a garage, but if its dirty why not. The one thing you have to remember with the T-series is when working upstairs you should mix upstairs lol. I'll admit I mixed 15 gallons on the main floor a few times then remembered we were heading upstairs to tape.



yep gotcha in a sling allright


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Toontowntaper said:


> Icerock and Just me have to get their inventions on the market. Something more compact then this big machine


You'll be among the 1st to know, Ttt, as I'm able to release things about them. Right now I'm a little sidetracked on getting a couple systems working with applying paint (elastomeric right now).

Don't forget about Rick Hardman as well. Sounds like he has some good things in the making.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> so is that pump electric or air drive


 Like Mudslinger stated it is air driven, I have replaced my check balls at least three times, I stated I have used it for 8 years but not sure it may have been longer. Yes just a small pancake compressor works great. You can also hook up a hose to texture with just about anything you want to spray. With a 5 hrs gas it is a kick azz sprayer and will spray just as fast as the big rigs at a fraction of the cost. I ditched the spray wand which came with it and use a graco gun.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Like Mudslinger stated it is air driven, I have replaced my check balls at least three times, I stated I have used it for 8 years but not sure it may have been longer. Yes just a small pancake compressor works great. You can also hook up a hose to texture with just about anything you want to spray. With a 5 hrs gas it is a kick azz sprayer and will spray just as fast as the big rigs at a fraction of the cost. I ditched the spray wand which came with it and use a graco gun.


kool like I said we each have our own techniques, got a few of my own


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's the compressor I use when taping with my pump. Weighs less than a bucket of all purpose, and is very quiet. http://rolair.net/products/spec_pages/hand_carry/FC1250LS3.html#specs


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I have been thinking and I think I could make it better...:yes:
one tool could do it all and eazy to dump mud...I need to talk to someone about this.....well off to N.H see ya:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I have been thinking and I think I could make it better...:yes:
> one tool could do it all and eazy to dump mud...I need to talk to someone about this.....well off to N.H see ya:thumbup:


Have fun


----------

